# [شرح] فيديو لايكا فيفا توتال ستيشن ( تمهيد + رفع مساحي ) Leica Viva



## المهندس علي الاسدي (10 أغسطس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اخوتي الاعزاء اقدم لكم اول شرح فيديو عربي على اليوتيوب لجهاز لايكا فيفا توتال ستيشن .. هذا المقطع هو مقدمة واستطلاع لما سيتبعة من شرح لهذا الجهاز .. ان شاء الله يكون الشرح واضحا .. واتمى ان تشاركونا ان كان هناك صعوبة في الشرح او اي شيء يذكر تحياتي


----------



## mohamed ah (10 أغسطس 2013)

بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (19 أكتوبر 2014)




----------



## لؤي سوريا (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شرح جميل 
بارك الله بك


----------



## omerdoski1 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

sopas bra


من فضلك انا احتاج leica viva simulator


----------



## hiwa karim (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك اللة


----------



## saleh2016 (22 يونيو 2015)

انا امتلك جهاز فيفا ts15i ممكن تشرحلي وظيفه الكاميره وباقي البرامج الي في الجهاز


----------



## saleh2016 (22 يونيو 2015)

ممكن اعرف انت منين ولو رقم التلفون


----------



## talan77 (22 يونيو 2015)

_*بارك اللة فيك وجزاك اللة خير الجزاء*_


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (23 يونيو 2015)

شرح رائع
بارك الله بيك:28:


----------



## محمد الجفري (26 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------

